# Whitewater report



## Smallmouther (Feb 24, 2010)

Got the the ww early this morning and ended up with 6 keeper saugeye and several keeper smallies and several more smaller smallies all in all not a bad day, sure was beautiful!


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds to me like you could not have done better nice job


----------



## Smallmouther (Feb 24, 2010)

Yea no hybrids though... maybe next time


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I was out on the WWR briefly on Sunday, didnt get anything. I got a late start so I ended up out there during the heat of the day, didn't stay very long.
The river looked great but a lot of sand, gravel and trees got moved around this past spring.


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

We got into the smallmouth yesterday as well and one decent spotted bass. 

I caught a 17" smallmouth about 4 feet from the boat - it was trying to steal the jig that was already hooked in a smaller fish so I just reeled mine up into the action!

The bite got better and better as the day went on.


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's a pic of the spot.


----------



## Smallmouther (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice spot! what part of the ww were you on(don't have to be specific) what were you catching them on?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Smallmouther said:


> Yea no hybrids though... maybe next time



They'll drive you nuts.


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

Smallmouther said:


> Nice spot! what part of the ww were you on(don't have to be specific) what were you catching them on?


Thanks. We were farther up than Harrison and I was a little suprised to have caught the spotted bass that far up.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

where do you access WWR at


----------



## Smallmouther (Feb 24, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> where do you access WWR at


There is actually a public boat ramp on the ww in Harrison on Lawrenceburg rd


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

question to those who would know better than me..

I have canoed on the ww a ton but have always had my hands busy holding something other than a fishing pole. I see people catch tons of nice to great fish, and I see fish ALL OVER the place in the water. That being said it is not very deep in more than one place where I have canoed. 

Could you take an aluminum boat onto the wwk this far up (just below brookville) and be ok? Or does anyone know of a link to a public boat ramp where it would be safe to put in at?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Smallmouther said:


> There is actually a public boat ramp on the ww in Harrison on Lawrenceburg rd


if i'm facing kmart do i keep going west


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I was messing around in a creek saturday in harrison i thought I was catching little lm but after your picture I am pretty sure they were spots. It was pretty fun there was a down tree and a little deep hole I caught a couple spots and 1 little sm. All hit tubes. And I had tons of hits by fish too little to take the hook but they were aggresive. Caught one spot on a rebel craw but so far this year the tubes have been the way to go I havent had much luck on rebel craws like in years past.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I was messing around in a creek saturday in harrison i thought I was catching little lm but after your picture I am pretty sure they were spots. It was pretty fun there was a down tree and a little deep hole I caught a couple spots and 1 little sm. All hit tubes. And I had tons of hits by fish too little to take the hook but they were aggresive. Caught one spot on a rebel craw but so far this year the tubes have been the way to go I havent had much luck on rebel craws like in years past.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

double post


----------



## Smallmouther (Feb 24, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> if i'm facing kmart do i keep going west


it is just up river from green acres canoe rental


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i maped quested it it's near campbells


----------



## Smallmouther (Feb 24, 2010)

5180 Lawrenceburg Rd, Harrison, OH 45030-9434
just look that up, but beware DO NOT attempt to put a regular outboard motorized boat in! it will chew up your prop in a heartbeat...


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

not far from me at all


----------



## Smallmouther (Feb 24, 2010)

well if you go out let us know how you did... rebel craws and any dark tube will work


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Smallmouther said:


> 5180 Lawrenceburg Rd, Harrison, OH 45030-9434
> just look that up, but beware DO NOT attempt to put a regular outboard motorized boat in! it will chew up your prop in a heartbeat...


I would probably head down stream from there toward the confluence of the GMR if I went out there..still too shallow down that way? I will bust out oars if I must


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Smallmouther said:


> well if you go out let us know how you did... rebel craws and any dark tube will work


i will.. and i do have a rebel craw


----------

